# Fagor 8050 cnc control



## electroplastics (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi,
I was going through old boxes at my shop the otherday and found a Fagor 8050 cpu control that I must've purchased awhile back. it appears to be in amazing condition if not brand new. I know these are old, but Does anybody have any idea how much these are worth?
Thanks for the help!
Matt


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome Matt...

Fagor Automation 8050 CNC Router Control System Parts


----------



## electroplastics (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks for the fast reply! Is Ebay the best way to sell this, or do you know of any companys that buy used cnc parts?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

no clue...


----------

